# Garton delivery wagon



## danray48 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've started to restore my Garton delivery wagon. I had one as a kid, but it wasn't like this one. I bought this one on Ebay about 4 or 5 yrs ago. From what I researched, I found it was a display model for Dr Pepper. I've taken it apart, and got about 1/2 of it blasted. The new colors wont be original. I got the wagon part blasted, and now I've been working on getting it dent free and straight. I need a new front pedal wheel, because the old one has no bearings left. It appears to be 9 1/2 inches high. there is no markings on the tire. Can you just replace the bearings, and if so how? I searched for quite awhile for the exact decal, and found one on ebay (sticker), that I'm going to have resized and made into a decal. That exact Dr. Pepper logo was hard to find. I have found that I really like doing this kind of work, and plan on doing my Garton sidewalk bike next. I'll try to post some pics soon of the bike, and hope someone on here knows more about it...Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting pics of your Garton project. I've seen tricycle bearings and front wheel assemblies listed on ebay recently. Replacement pedals that would fit are also regularly listed. Keep an eye out, you might be able to find replacements there.

You mentioned having one as a child that was different than this one. You may have had a Hettrick delivery cycle as shown on this page - http://www.tricyclefetish.com/hetrick.php?osCsid=262278ac79be896f08b25858764cd9ee - one distinguishing difference being the fenders over the rear wheels.

Dave


----------



## danray48 (Jan 3, 2014)

ridingtoy said:


> Thanks for posting pics of your Garton project. I've seen tricycle bearings and front wheel assemblies listed on ebay recently. Replacement pedals that would fit are also regularly listed. Keep an eye out, you might be able to find replacements there.
> 
> You mentioned having one as a child that was different than this one. You may have had a Hettrick delivery cycle as shown on this page - http://www.tricyclefetish.com/hetrick.php?osCsid=262278ac79be896f08b25858764cd9ee - one distinguishing difference being the fenders over the rear wheels.
> 
> Dave



 The Hettrick delivery looks neat, and I don't think mine was like that, but that was many years ago. I don't know how a person could get a new set of bearings on this trike, I didn't think you could get them around the 90 degree turns to the hub. I thought at the factory they would put them on, then have a machine bend the pedals 2 90 degree bends. I figured I'd have to find the whole wheel with the bearings and pedals, which is what I'm looking for. Thanks for the pics of the Hettrick, I would like to find one of them
Dan


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 3, 2014)

Dan, check your private messages...Matt


----------

